# Thread Teds/Little Knothead bear



## freubs

Goodmorning,

I'm looking to some patterns from Thread Teds/Little Knothead Bears. Can some one to help me to finf these patterns


----------



## sweetsue

Here is the official site:
http://www.tedsfromthreads.com/newpatterns.htm
Little knothead bear:
http://plus.google.com/photos/113664328078106246239/albums/5201855906346765537/5201856408857939346?banner=pwa


----------



## freubs

Sorry this is not the right site. The patterns I'm looking for are from Sue Aucoin


----------



## sweetsue

http://www.teddy-bears.org/artists/pages/Thready+Bears+by+Sue+Aucoin.php



freubs said:


> Sorry this is not the right site. The patterns I'm looking for are from Sue Aucoin


----------



## sweetsue

http://www.primiteds.com/Knotheads.html


----------



## Anna57

https://plus.google.com/photos/113664328078106246239/albums/5201855906346765537/5201856374498200962?banner=pwa&pid=5201856374498200962&oid=113664328078106246239


----------



## zangersander

weet iemand al het patroon van dit beertje


----------



## lovelykaatje

https://plus.google.com/113664328078106246239/posts/3FhHZJ9Fghf


----------



## diobsession 2

so cute. They are so small you can have a whole bunch.


----------



## Peggytoes

sweetsue said:


> Here is the official site:
> http://www.tedsfromthreads.com/newpatterns.htm
> Little knothead bear:
> Sign in - Google Accounts


Sadly these patterns are no longer available ... I have messaged the designer to see if she sells them anywhere else.


----------



## Peggytoes

freubs said:


> Sorry this is not the right site. The patterns I'm looking for are from Sue Aucoin


THOSE were the correct sites. I just believe she is no longer selling them. I purchased one of her patterns many years ago and on the BACK OF THE PATTERN it gives this information:

THREADY BEARS
Sue Aucoin
2728 Lillie
Kingman, AZ 86401
email: [email protected]. (No longer working0
www.threadybears.com (No longer working)

Ok ... I tried the email and citlink address and both no longer are functioning. And I discovered she is no longer in AZ but found an updated address and have left a voice mail for her and hopefully she can respond and will share that here when/if she does.


----------

